# ephedrine



## Blackbird (Feb 8, 2005)

Has anyone used ephedrine? Does it work?  I'm planning on cutting calories in between cycles in hopes of shredding my abs. What kind ofdiet should I look at for maintaining size and cutting in my abs?


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 8, 2005)

Dragonrider posted that caffeine, ephedrine, and aspirin was good for weight loss here's some more reading i posted about it.

First of all, buy a children's aspirin product that usually contains about 82 mg of aspirin per tablet (an ordinary tablet contains 325 mg of aspirin). Take one baby aspirin tablet with two meals of the day. Aspirin reduces the risk of abnormal aggregation of blood platelets, which can form a blood clot in a coronary artery to cause a sudden heart attack or thrombotic stroke (what Richard Nixon died of).

Aspirin may reduce your risk of colon cancer and preliminary research indicates aspirin may slow aging by inhibiting the decline in protein synthesis that occurs as a result of normal aging. So aspirin is healthy for most people to take. Studies in the New England Journal of Medicine show that aspirin significantly reduces the risk of heart attack.

Second, you want to take the most effective combination of natural ephedra or ephedra/caffeine containing herbs along with cofactors to enhance the weight loss effects and to protect you from any effects caused by increasing your metabolic rate. For the first week or two, you may experience a significant appetite suppressing effect from these agents. This appetite suppressing effect will produce weight loss.

Your body will develop tolerance to this appetite suppressing effect, but by then the thermogenic effect will begin to kick in. You can eat a normal diet and still lose weight with ephedra and aspirin. If you want to lose weight by reducing your caloric intake, this combination make sure your metabolism doesn't slow down in response to your reduced caloric intake.


----------

